# Immigration on Clark CLOSING SOON



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

As of 23 September the immigration office is gutted and has no aircon. Signs indicate they are preparing to move to a new office at Marquee Mall.

Bureau of Immigration Angeles Field Office is moving to:
Marquee Mall — Ground floor, Metro Supermarket, Nepo Avenue, Angeles City
Effective October 2014

Immigration on Clark CLOSING SOON | DAV 3 Philippines


----------

